# Missouri Standard Breeder



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

If you are not in a real rush to get a new dog come out to the big UKC show at Purina Farms in late October. There will be lots of multicolors and their breeders who will be thrilled to talk poodle and breeders with you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

In addition to that big show (which I haven't been to) you can check out this sticky thread that has lots of great advise about how to find a good breeder.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html


----------



## cuca (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks spindle dreams. We would like to get a puppy before that, if possible, but I will keep the show in mind.

Thank you for pointing me to that page, Catherine, the information there is very helpful.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Azel Poodles in Indianapolis has puppies, blacks and whites. They were born in early June.

The bloodline is from Litilann's poodles in Louisville KY and includes the Dam's Sire being the very famous London. My dog Iris, is a Litilann poodle and is outstanding. She is now 13 yrs old and still going strong.

I would not hesitate to get another litilann poodle, either from Ann Rairigh or from another breeder continuing with her bloodlines. Ann is highly respected as a breeder and as a show handler.

I know your preference is Parti, but have a look at the Azel (Litilann) pups. Here is a link to their website. http://azelstandardpoodles.com

Best of luck in your search and let us all know what you find.

Viking Queen


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Apparition Poodles in St. Louis has a _beautiful_ litter the ground, 8 puppies born July 10 (3 white/cream girls, 1 white/cream boy, and 4 black boys). Don't know if they're all spoken for, but the breeder is a member here, her screen name is *CharismaticMillie*. You may want to contact her. Good luck with your puppy search! :clover:
Apparition Poodles: Quality Breeder of Standard Poodles in St. Louis, Missouri


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

harten in columbia mo is a breeder and handler who may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## cuca (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for all the suggestions so far!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Jacknic in Michigan has an occasional parti litter - not sure what she has coming up.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Grin even if you get your puppy well before the Gateway show you may want to plan a trip out to visit with poodle folks and see all the things going on there. It is a beautiful show grounds and there will be conformation, obedience, rally, and agility in the hall with drag races, lure coursing, and disc dogs going on outside on different days. Plus some vendors and of course lots of beautiful poodles


----------



## cuca (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation jfo.

Spindledreams, I will go to the show, thanks. Sounds great. I just put it in my calendar for October 22-25.


----------

